# Horse Skull Mask



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Just finished the mask for my costume this year. It's paper mach with a top layer of tissues for texture, crackle spray paint for extra surface detail, and Sculpey clay for the teeth.










More pictures here.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

looks great


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is really great! Super spooky looking, and I love the cloak, it is beyond creepy!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Creepy! Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it! Animal skulls lend themselves really well to costume or prop use.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Really great job on the mask! Looks super!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The mask looks great. Maybe you can come haunt our yard to go alone with our deer skull demon.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

omg, as soon as I saw that i fell in love with it! soooo creative!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, that's cool.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

love it...great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is creepy lookin ..great job


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Words cannot describe how much I love this!!! Awesome! Really, really creepy! Is it going to be a stalk-around costume or just normal height?


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

How unique! Love to see something new and different. Great work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Great mache work. It is very disturbing, I'm sure it will be a huge hit.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Words cannot describe how much I love this!!! Awesome! Really, really creepy! Is it going to be a stalk-around costume or just normal height?


I would have loved to make it a stalk-around, and probably would have if not for the confined space of the party at which I'll be wearing it. Glad you like it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is hot. No one else will have anything like it!


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking good and creepy!!!!!


----------

